# PK- Universal Handle



## AluminumOvercast (Aug 7, 2008)

A specialty project developed by Mr. Paul Kim of SureFire LLC several years ago and a magnificent testament to fine engineering. The PK (Paul Kim) Universal Handle is sculpted from titanium with a special attachment system that will allow it to accept various types of tools ie: blade, dagger, screw driver, etc. A removable custom titanium flash light is fitted into the handle. The system is designed in such that the light path is unobstructed when the tools are attached and light is activated, rendering simultaneous use of tool and light possible for multiple applications.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh hell !!!! oo: oo:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 7, 2008)

Dood! That's like the ultimate light saber. 
PK's got all the cool toys.

Neat pics, Shelby - thanks for sharing!


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 7, 2008)

Just crapped a purple twinkie in my pants
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tx101 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ultra coooool

Kinda reminds me of the M6 meets the Transformers


----------



## DM51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful concept, outstanding pics... 

Will it ever come to production?


----------



## Carpenter (Aug 7, 2008)

I wish for two things:

I can purchase this in the future.

I could take breathtaking pictures like those.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

That's one sick tool!


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like something from "Dune". Very ultra futuristic and yet classic.


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 7, 2008)

I hear a sucking sound coming from somewhere in NY. 

Duuuude Shelby, feel free to relocate out here at any time. That way I can assist you, and PK won't have to pay to ship such awesome stuff cross country.

Have the suspect bretheren gotten wind of these yet? Has ZEDU written all over it.


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, MY GOD. I don't even know what I'd use that for. I'm having trouble getting an impression of it's size, to what other lights or tools does it compare size wise?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 7, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> I'm having trouble getting an impression of it's size, to what other lights or tools does it compare size wise?


 


It appears to be an E-series sized body:shrug:



THAT is sick!!!!!

The Knife Attachment is CRAZY!!!

I could totally see the usefulness of the screwdriver attachment:thumbsup:

The handle looks like you could NEVER loose grip. Even with oil and KY Jelly smeared all over it!oo:

Thank you For sharing the Awesome creative tool PK designed and the Amazing photos!! Beautiful as always!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 7, 2008)

$$ standing by for the config on the right! sweet.


----------



## lumafist (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh crap....!!


That is sick......:huh:


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Aug 7, 2008)

Stillphoto said:


> I hear a sucking sound coming from somewhere in NY.
> 
> Duuuude Shelby, feel free to relocate out here at any time. That way I can assist you, and PK won't have to pay to ship such awesome stuff cross country.
> 
> Have the suspect bretheren gotten wind of these yet? Has ZEDU written all over it.



Yes sir! It's in the light forum, brother


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Aug 7, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> Oh, MY GOD. I don't even know what I'd use that for. I'm having trouble getting an impression of it's size, to what other lights or tools does it compare size wise?



The light itself is closer to an L4 sized body but more metal, more robust. The dagger/handle from nose to tail is about 16-1/8"


----------



## carrot (Aug 7, 2008)

Where's the Universal Handle knitting needles?!


----------



## Glen C (Aug 7, 2008)

Shelby, seeing those photos (and others) you can't help admire your skill with a camera and also how creative PK is. He seems an amazing guy, so many great ideas but still has a sense of humour as shown on the Korean site. I wouldn't be surprised to see this idea turn up somewhere, probably not with a knife attached but maybe in somewhere like a Snap-on catalogue.


----------



## RadarGreg (Aug 8, 2008)

I think we are seeing the dark side of PK! Not only a genius light engineer, but a pretty darn good weaponsmith. It probably won't be long before we see a movie prop like it in some Scifi film. Great pictures, Shelby, and great ideas, PK!


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 8, 2008)

Is anyone thinking "Light Saber" from Star Wars when looking at the LED flashlight here?

These items will definitely show up in a movie sometime!!


----------



## l2icel3all (Aug 8, 2008)

I need a cold shower..............................................oo:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 8, 2008)

Glen C said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see this idea turn up somewhere, probably not with a knife attached but maybe in somewhere like a Snap-on catalogue.


 



THAT WOULD BE SWEET!!

I'd buy one in a heartbeat!!

I can't stop looking at this thread!oo::thumbsup:


----------



## ambientmind (Aug 8, 2008)

:rock::bow:


----------



## roguesw (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, the M6 platform makes sense to build other accessories onto it. 
Maybe this is the next stage of lights, building platforms for other attachments.
And that KL4 based light looks good. I like the more beefier light.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 8, 2008)

Can't.... stop.... drooling.... 

Hey Shelby, drop me a PM if you ever need a male model who's the spitting image of the psycho from "Full Metal Jacket."


----------



## prof (Aug 8, 2008)

Dang! I'd set up a paypal account for one of those.

Great concept.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 8, 2008)

I was wondering how long after PK got his patent for this that Shelby would be able to show this off.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Breathtaking!! :twothumbs



Id part with my whole collection to get my hands on somethig like that.
ITs the coolest thing ive ever seen.


Totally useless unless your a ninja or live in the amazonas,but got damn 




PK is the man,the creativeness amazes me.Not to mention the envy i feel when i see what he can do in his job .



:bow:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 8, 2008)

I wish Shelby was allowed to photograph all of PK's creations.... It's sad that we'll never get to see even a small fraction of what PK has created.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 8, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I wish Shelby was allowed to photograph all of PK's creations.... It's sad that we'll never get to see even a small fraction of what PK has created.


Even if he could, Shelby is a busy man and his skills are in demand. I'm afraid he wouldn't have the time :sigh:


----------



## Carpenter (Aug 8, 2008)

A little off-topic.

Shelby, I just checked out your site. I can't decide if the picture of the U2 Porky or the Titan is the one I like the best. Regardless, you are the best at what you do. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah Shelby has his priorities in order...Models before flashlights lol.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am not often stunned silent. 

WOW. 

When? Where? How many money units?


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 9, 2008)

oh dear Ford. I'll take one, please - complete set of bits, I think.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 16, 2009)

This thread needs a bump.:thumbsup:

This thing is just too cool!

I want one!

What a perfect compliment to the collection!


----------



## greenlight (Feb 16, 2009)

Please wait while I affix my cutting tool...


----------



## ambientmind (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm surprised none of the custom builders here have made something like this, given all the interest for it. It seems like it would be easy to design something like this around an existing flashlight. Maybe build it around the 6PD since its common, relatively cheap and it has a clicky for easy use through the tailcap of the handle.


----------



## 276 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is so Freaking awesome i have never seen something so cool.


----------



## seaside (Feb 16, 2009)

Two words.

HOLY CRAP !!!


----------



## gsxrac (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW. Just amazing. I dont know if the fad would catch on very quick but id be in line to buy one if they became production!


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 17, 2009)

This is the ULIMATE PORCUPINE!!!!! Im down for one too. Can i make a deposit in kidneys?


----------



## greenlight (Feb 17, 2009)

I wonder if those were made from production flashlight body rejects.


----------



## Size15's (Feb 18, 2009)

greenlight said:


> I wonder if those were made from production flashlight body rejects.


Not at all :green:
It is made specifically from Titanium.


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 18, 2009)

That contains dangerous levels of awesome.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 18, 2009)

I've never seen this before.O.....M......G!!!!!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 18, 2009)

That is the coolest thing i have ever seen.

My wish to Surefire and PK is that it is made available as a Set for CPF.

Please PK.

Bring it to production.

How many would you need to make it profitable?


:wave:
Benny


----------



## Carpenter (Feb 18, 2009)

Put me down for one.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't care what the universal handle fits; whether a transmission shifter, floor jack or a toilet plunger, I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## ambientmind (Feb 18, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> I don't care what the universal handle fits; whether a transmission shifter, floor jack or a toilet plunger, I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Patriot (Feb 18, 2009)

Now see, if it wasn't for CPF I'd never see cool stuff like this...

lovecpf


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 30, 2009)

Bumpy!!!

I still want this!!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 30, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Bumpy!!!
> 
> I still want this!!


 
I want to be Angelina Jollie's boy-toy, but that ain't happening either. 

But yeah, I want one too!


----------



## Haz (Jun 30, 2009)

whoa!... group buy?


----------



## N10 (Jun 30, 2009)

woah....that thing is...scary cooloo:


----------



## FrogmanM (Jun 30, 2009)

How did I miss this monstrosity? I also think a Group buy is in order! That Paul K. guy sure does come up with some crazy ideas...

-Mayo


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 30, 2009)

I would be more than happy with an aluminum or SS version.


----------



## strinq (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh my that's a mean looking tool...


----------



## auxcoastie (Jul 1, 2009)

Access to a machine shop and an idea leads to only to things.

1- horribly bloody mess 

2 - great artistic ideas like this. 

Thank goodnes PK is the second one. It would be tough to design surefires if his nickname was "stumpy"


----------



## KevinL (Jul 6, 2009)

:bow: :bow: :bow: 

I WANT. 

316L stainless or alumnium definitely OK with me too!


----------



## saabgoblin (Jul 9, 2009)

HoopleHead said:


> $$ standing by for the config on the right! sweet.


Personally, I like the one on the left in a Stanley Kubrick Clockwork Orange kind of way.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 1, 2010)

Any way the original pics can be reacquired on this?


----------



## balou (Jan 3, 2010)

Or could at least someone describe it?


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 3, 2010)

balou said:


> Or could at least someone describe it?



Sure, 

It looked crazy, I mean CRAZY, and this one part that stuck out looked like WHOA! 
It looked like it could poke your eye out and tickle your funny bone at the same time.


Seriously, though I want to see it too. 

Someone must have a copy somewhere.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 3, 2010)

I do have copies. But given the negative fallout and trashed threads discussions about non-released SF stuff provoke these days, I'd rather not upload those pics.
I am sure someone else will help you there.

bernie


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 3, 2010)

Kiessling said:


> I do have copies. But given the negative fallout and trashed threads discussions about non-released SF stuff provoke these days, I'd rather not upload those pics.
> I am sure someone else will help you there.
> 
> bernie


 
Wait! This is far different than those other threads. We knew from the very start that these creations of Art were never going to be released. That they were simply posted so that we could admire the beauty of something created just for its own sake. Beauty that would shine with all the right lines and all the right curves, in all the right places.

I've seen them. And thanks to my fantastic memory, I can look back and see them any time I wish. But think of others. Those who missed this topic the first time around. Is it right to deny them the incredible beauty that the OP wished to share with this community? In a world where talentless jerks make money by creating something obscene just to raise controversy, and then call their garbage creations "Art;" these items that Shelby shared with us are truly art. They are the creation of beauty in a horribly ugly world.

Please reconsider your decision not to post those pics.


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark (Jan 3, 2010)

Aw come on! Please repost the photos.

There's nothing worse than a flashaholic deep into the depths of a techno-depression. 

I MUST HAVE MY PK FIX!!!


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry guys, I let some of "those threads" I recently read have an influence on my desicion making process. I am back to normal now and I apologize for my post above.

Here's what I saved, but I could not find the rest of the pics despite an extensive search in my excessive archives.

















Sorry again for the negative vibes.

bernie


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, thank you for posting even some of the pictures.

Nice photos of some very cool looking tools. 

I can easily see those showing up in the hands of a major villain (or hero) in the next "big" scifi movie. 

I wonder if TSA would mind those in your carry on bag?


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 3, 2010)

Kiessling, thanks for the pics!

I bet you PK is still walking around with those things under his jacket.











Don't mess with PK!


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW...just WOW!!


----------



## knightrider (Jan 3, 2010)

Was thinking it would look like that Tool Logic knife flashlight thing. Boy was I wrong! That's one of the most sci-fi things I've seen in awhile. Thanks for sharing the pics Kiessling!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 4, 2010)

Kiessling said:


> Sorry guys, I let some of "those threads" I recently read have an influence on my desicion making process. I am back to normal now and I apologize for my post above.
> 
> bernie


 
It's good to have you back to normal. Thank you for posting those pics! :twothumbs


----------



## carrot (Jan 4, 2010)

If these were to be put into production I'd snatch one up! Practical or not, this flashaholic thinks it deserves a place in his Surefire collection...


----------



## souptree (Jan 4, 2010)

Gee, carrot. What is it about those designs makes you think they're impractical?


----------



## carrot (Jan 4, 2010)

souptree said:


> Gee, carrot. What is it about those designs makes you think they're impractical?


No V-series speed holster included, of course.


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 4, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> It's good to have you back to normal. Thank you for posting those pics! :twothumbs



+1

Thanks Bernie!


----------



## leukos (Jan 4, 2010)

So I guess this is part of the "Defender" series?

I see an o-ring, is it waterproof?

I like that the blade is positioned so that it really does not affect the beam at all, quite clever.

Looks like it could tailstand, just don't try it out on a wobbly table...


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm glad Bernie changed his mind about posting those pics. After I left the post urging him to do so, I tried to think of a way to describe those beautiful works of Art. The nearest thing I came up with is the Stainless Steel Benchmade pen (model: 1100-4). It kinda-sorta looks like the bayonet one, if you squint a lot ...


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, I got me head out of my rear again 

There is at least one pic with the thing "on" and producing a light beam. Unfortunately I seem to have lost it. 

It is a very exciting concept, but when do I need a sword? :thinking:
Maybe a screw driver mounted would actually be useful. Or a shovel


----------



## souptree (Jan 5, 2010)

All I can see when I look at those pics is a Ti M6. They should call it the Mariner.


----------



## erehwyrevekool (May 13, 2013)

Hi guys,
here's one more pic of the flashlight above I've found on CPFMP (WTS) two month ago! 







:wave:


----------



## Chodes (May 13, 2013)

erehwyrevekool said:


> Hi guys,
> here's one more pic of the flashlight above I've found on CPFMP (WTS) two month ago!
> 
> 
> ...



"Found" - was that found and purchased? Good find!


----------

